# Night time toileting



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello fellow Vizsla lovers.

I'm new to this forum, but I do have one burning question.

I have a beautiful 6 month old bitch. She has been a really fast learner and was house trained really quickly! About 3 weeks ago we changed her from 3 meals a day to 2. One in the morning and one about 5pm. 

She goes outside for decent walks regularly (not to excessive distance wise yet). And she will regularly ask to go into the garden.

She will go out last thing at night - perhaps about 11pm, however unfortunately she will wake us up about 2 times a night to go to the toilet.

Of cause I would rather she woke us up than go inside, however, I think we have made a rod for our own backs by responding to her as soon as she calls us.

Both my partner and I do shift work, so she doesn't have the most solid schedule. However, meal times, walk times and bed times are fairly consistent!

Can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

At six month she can hold her bladder 7 hours min...our 3 month + old wake us up once still, but will try and wake us up more, but we ignore. Just don't allow much water after 8pm or so and you should be fine. You'll have to ignore her for a few nights but once she realizes your not going to wake up and let her out she'll start sleeping through the night.....it's like humans. If we wake up yeah we can go to the bathroom but don't need ot unless a lot of drinking before bed!...she's just in a habit of going at night and knows you'll get up to let her out. 

It's hard but just ignore her for the next week or so.....she'll be fine for the night unless she has a UTI or something liek that.

Cheers


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for your answer. I do agree with you, however she sounds soooooo distressed if we try and ignore her. Also, most of the time she needs a No 2, not just a pee. 

I think I just need to harden up and not go running each time she shouts on me huh!?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Does your pup sleep in the floor/out in the open or in a crate? If she sleeps in a crate, I too think I would try to ignore her. If she sleeps in the open, then I would put her in a crate and ignore her. If she has not been crate trained, then the crating & ignoring will present additional challenges which you may not want to deal with. Without signs of a UTI &/or other medical issue, then she should be able to hold her functions all night. Our V pup just turned 7m, and she has been sleeping through the night since the age of 10 wks (and she did have a UTI). All pups are different, but at 6m, there isn't a development question. Pumpkin still sleeps in her crate at night. Personal preference. Maybe others will have some better suggestions? I hope you get some more sleep soon


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

Many thanks for your crate suggestion.

She was crate trained in the early months. However, she has a relatively small hall which is all hers. She has never messed in the hall at all, not even at 8 weeks old, as she views the whole area as her bed. As such I don't believe a crate would make much difference. 

I think I just need to harden up and ignore her whining in the middle of the night. 

Thank you


----------

